# 3 week old kid became limp, how to cure?



## Finge (Dec 26, 2016)

So, today one of my first kids, he's three weeks old, became limp, he was fine only a few hours ago, we went out to eat, came back and I tried to feed him, he fed well, but when I put him down to walk to his brother, he collapsed and wouldn't get back up. He's floppy, but we don't think he has the FKS, he's too old for it, and his symptoms don't match except for becoming limp. we're feeding him a cure for FKS just in case though.


----------



## TAH (Dec 26, 2016)

@Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @babsbag


----------



## babsbag (Dec 26, 2016)

He is not too old for FKS. It can happen to kids between 3-21 days old but also younger and older.


----------



## Finge (Dec 26, 2016)

oh, well, we also think he may have bloat.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Dec 26, 2016)

Did you switch to powdered milk replacer or actual goat's milk? Did you transition with probiotics? 

I am not an expert, but could of be enterotoxemia? I would contact a vet ASAP and see if you can get a C&D antitoxin.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Dec 26, 2016)

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/enterotoxemiaaka.html


----------



## babsbag (Dec 26, 2016)

Sorry I'm not much help as I have never had a bloated baby goat or one with FKS. I don't know what kind of milk you have him on put I be using whole cow milk from the grocery store if you don't have goat milk. 

@Green Acres Farm is correct about it being possible entero. C&D antitoxin would be needed ASAP.


----------



## Finge (Dec 26, 2016)

well, I think it might have been FKS or bloat, because he's up now, and walking with a tiny push, so I think he's clear, but i'll probably stay up tonight just to make sure he's a-ok.


----------



## TAH (Dec 27, 2016)

that he continues to improve! 
BTW congrats!


----------



## Finge (Dec 27, 2016)

bad news, he took a turn for the worse, and to answer @Green Acres Farm We just switched to whole milk, but for a day or two, we had him on milk replacer, and no probiotics.

in the morning, since it's 3 am right now, i'll see about getting a hold of a vet for him.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 27, 2016)

I agree with the others. Many things it could be, without seeing him it is hard to say. 
Get him to a vet as soon as you can. When they are this young you don't have time to wait and see. 

What is his temperature?

Did you do the milk change gradually?


----------



## Finge (Dec 27, 2016)

I should of seen this before, but he's dead now, and my dad went to bury him while I was asleep so I didn't have to see the body.
And no, we didn't because we didn't have the mother, so we had to train them to bottle feed, and went from milk replacer, which they hated to whole milk, which they seem to love.


----------



## Lanthanum (Dec 27, 2016)

Oh no I'm so sorry 
I've lost a kid before too and I know how it feels. I hope others are doing well


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm sorry.


----------



## TAH (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Finge (Dec 27, 2016)

thank you all for trying to help anyways, all I know now is, if my remaining buckling, Buddy gets ill, I don't care what time it is, im going to call a vet, even if it takes an hour for them to pick up...


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm sorry


----------



## babsbag (Dec 27, 2016)

It's hard to lose the babies.   Have you given Buddy his CDT vaccine? He should have it at three weeks.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Dec 27, 2016)

It may be a good idea to call the vet soon, explain, what happened, and ask what to watch for and maybe keep on hand for future emergencies like this. Once your vet has a better idea of your situation, it will be easier for him to help you in the future.
At 3 weeks, your other buckling is at the age for the typical coccidiosis prevention treatment and for a CD/T booster (provides loing term protection against Clostridium types C&D which can cause enterotoxemia, and tetanus). You may have already known this, but I know I didn't when I first got goats.


----------



## Finge (Dec 28, 2016)

ok, im goign to se about getting him to our local vet to get him all his shots.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Dec 28, 2016)

Are you getting another goat?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 28, 2016)

sorry to hear


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 28, 2016)

SO sorry you lost him. Just starting out with animals can cause a lot of heart ache. I hope it doesn't cause you to give up.


----------



## Finge (Dec 29, 2016)

@Green Acres Farm We are planning to, but not right now, we want to make sure that Buddy, or Sparky, as my mom wants to rename him, survives, so we'll wait another week or two before getting another goat, which will most likely be older than him, and might just be his own mom if she's still available.


----------



## Finge (Dec 29, 2016)

@Latestarter I'm actually use to babies dying, though not very often as my family breeds Mini Dachshunds, and we do get a stillborn or accident here and there, still hurts though when they die.


----------

